# TiVo edge streaming on web browser



## Hillside92 (9 mo ago)

I can stream TiVo Edge for Antenna content with apps for iPad and iPhone but not with a browser. My main interest is streaming content on my MacBook Pro. I used to be able to stream live and recorded content on the MacBook, but recently lost the ability to stream either. Has anyone else run into problems streaming with a browser? I have tried Safari, Firefox and Chrome with no success. Any suggestion?


----------



## geognerd (9 mo ago)

I started having trouble yesterday with my Edge for cable. I'm using a Windows 10 desktop and tried both Firefox and Chrome. I had to try a couple times to view recordings before they would play. This morning I tried to stream a recording several times and it wouldn't load. Tried different browsers, signed in and out of TiVo Online, and even restarted the TiVo. Usually the recording starts playing as soon as I click Play. Now I just get the spinning circle.


----------

